# Easy way to tenderize a steak



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

This salting technique really works. I tried it on a New York Strip that I new was a little on the tough side. It made the steak quite tender.


----------



## zzcop302 (Jun 29, 2013)

Petronius said:


> This salting technique really works. I tried it on a New York Strip that I new was a little on the tough side. It made the steak quite tender.


I’m going to try that.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

zzcop302 said:


> I’m going to try that.


I used kosher salt, but probably regular table salt would work. It really did open up the fibers like the video shows. Just wash the salt off and pat dry before you cook it.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Petronius said:


> I used kosher salt, but probably regular table salt would work. It really did open up the fibers like the video shows. Just wash the salt off and pat dry before you cook it.


Just took a pack of New York tuff elk steak out of the freezer.I will try it tomorrow with kosher salt.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Petronius said:


> This salting technique really works. I tried it on a New York Strip that I new was a little on the tough side. It made the steak quite tender.


Thx, Had forgotten about that method
I'll remember this when my dad(80+yrs old) forces me to eat his steaks he bought at Cattlemans because he thinks(which is all that matters) he's getting the greatest deal on earth because they're so cheap........


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sullyxlh said:


> Thx, Had forgotten about that method
> I'll remember this when my dad(80+yrs old) forces me to eat his steaks he bought at Cattlemans because he thinks(which is all that matters) he's getting the greatest deal on earth because they're so cheap........


Prime, choice, select. Is there a grade lower than select? 

Those steaks are ok to use if they are cheap enough and you want to grind them.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Petronius said:


> Prime, choice, select. Is there a grade lower than select?


“Cutter/Canner”, then prison, then pet food.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

graybeard said:


> Just took a pack of New York tuff elk steak out of the freezer.I will try it tomorrow with kosher salt.


Did the salt make them chewable?


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Did the salt make them chewable?


Yes the salt made them pretty tender ,last year I took most of the steak and roast had sausage made from it because it was tuff.Had it made at Bernthal in Frankenmuth and it isnt very good.
Had about 40 pounds made.


----------



## graybeard (Jan 4, 2006)

Petronius said:


> Did the salt make them chewable?


I think I should have rinsed the meat more it w as pretty salty to taste.


----------

